# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ukë Bytyçi

## Brari

Edhe nji kreshnik i Kosoves  u vra nga dora e armikut te pabese.


..............

U vra Ukë Bytyçi, kryetar i asamblesë komunale në Suharekë, në një atentat sot në mesditë

Suharekë, 27 tetor - Ukë Bytyçi, kryetar i asamblesë komunale në Suherekë dhe kryetar i Degës së LDK-së, është plagosur për vdekje sot në mesditë në një atentat. Ukë Bytyçi vdiq nga plagët e marra në rrugën për spitalin e Prizrenit. 
Poashtu njoftohet se në këtë atentat janë qëlluar edhe Bajram Bytyçi dhe Bafti Bytyçi, që ndodheshin bashkë me Ukë Bytyçin në veturë. Atentati i përgatitur që më parë, ka ndodhur në fshatin Leshan që ndodhet në rrugën Suharekë-Prizren. 
Në zgjedhjet e djeshme komunale dega e LDK-së në Suharekë nën drejtimin e Ukë Bytyçit ka fituar shumicën absolute të votave. 

..........

Protestë e ashpër në Suharekë kundër vrasjes së Ukë Bytyçit

Suharekë, 27 tetor - Në orët e mbrëmjes së sotme, në qendër të Suharekës, po mbahet një protestë e ashpër e mijëra qytetarëve kundër vrasjes së kryetarit të Asamblesë Komunale kryetarit të degës së LDK-së në Suharekë, Ukë Bytyçi.
Pjesëmarrësit e protestës shprehin indinjatën e tyre të thellë për vrasjen e qytetarit të parë të komunës së Suharekës, Ukë Bytyçit, i cili gëzonte respekt të jashtëzakonshëm ndër qytetarët e kësaj komune. Ata po shprehin kështu revoltën e tyre të thellë kundër këtij dhe akteve të tjera kriminale në Kosovë. Njëkohësisht, ata kërkojnë nga të gjitha institucionet e Kosovës që autorët e këtij krimi të vihen para organeve të drejtësisë. 

........

Deklaratë e Presidentit të Kosovës me rastin e vrasjes së Kryetarit të Komunës së Therandës-Suharekës

Prishtinë, 27 tetor (QIK) - Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova, me rastin e vrasjes së Ukë Bytyçit, kryetar i Asmablesë komunale dhe kryetar i degës së LDK-së në Tharendë-Suharekë, ka lëshuar këtë deklaratë.
Me dhembje të thellë morëm lajmin e tmerrshëm për vrasjen e Ukë Bytyçit, kryetarit të Komunës së Therandës-Suharekës dhe kryetarit shumëvjeçar të LDK-së në Suharekë, deputetit të Republikës së Kosovës të zgjedhur në vitet 1992 dhe 1998, dhe luftëtarit të lirisë.
E dënojmë këtë akt kriminal të krimit të organizuar të bërë me motive politike, një ditë pas përfundimit të suksesshëm të zgjedhjeve të dyta lokale të Kosovës së lirë.
Kjo vrasje mizore është e drejtuar kundër lirisë dhe pavarësisë së Kosovës, për të cilën Bytyçi punoi vite me radhë, të cilës ia kushtoi gjithë jetën.
Kërkojmë nga UNMIK-u dhe KFOR-i të shtohen masat e sigurisë në ditët e ardhshme.
Do t'i marrim të gjitha masat që aktorët e këtij krimi makabër të burgosen dhe të dalin sa më parë para drejtësisë.
Familjes Bytyçi i shprehim ngushëllimet tona të thella dhe jemi së bashku me këtë dhembje të thellë për gjithë Kosovën.
Po ashtu, u shprehim ngushëllime të thella famljeve të shoqëruesve të Ukë Bytyçit, Bajram Bytyçi dhe Bafti Bytyçi, që u vranë në shoqërim të tij, - thuhet në deklaratën e Presidentit të Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova. 

............

Kush ishte Uk Bytyci...


Kosovari shkruan:
..............


Ky ishte Ukë Bytçi! 

Ukë Bytyçi i para luftës ishte anëtar i devotshëm i LDK-së. 
Gjatë dhjetë vjetëve të okupimin të thellë të Kosovës nga shteti i Serbisë, qe i parapriu luftes, Ukë Bytyçi ishte njëri nga shtyllat kryesore të LDK-së në kominën e Thërandes (ish Suharekës). Ishte anëtar i Kryesisë Qendrore të LDK-së dhe anëtar parlamentit të Kosovës. 
Pasi filloi lufta, Uka u deklaruar se tashmë ishte vetëm ushtarë i Kosovës. 
Gjatë luftës ishte komandanti më i lavdishëm i UÇK-së në komunën e Therandes. 

Pas luftës, Uka u deklaruar se i mbetet besnik LDK-së. 
Në zgjedhjet e para komunale të organizuara me 26 tetot 2000, LDK e udhëhequr nga Ukë Bytyçi fitoi bindshëm në komunën e Therandes.

Sipas lajmeve te fundit të perfaqesueses së OESb, LDK e udhëheque nga Ukë Bytyçi edhe dje i kishte fituar zgjedhjet në Therandë. 
Dora e zezë kriminele, atë që forcat serbe nuk e realizuan gjatë luftes, tash po kryen pogramin e Serbisë duke vrarë njerëzit më të përkushtuar të çeshtjes kombëtare.

Foto e Uk Bytycit

http://www.kosova.com/admin/foto/ukebytyqi.jpg


Durimi është më e madhja trimër




 lum lumi  Shkruan:


Vrasja e Ukë Bytycyt është një goditje e rendë që po i bëhen Kosovës dhe Institucioneve të saj. 
Kjo vrasje nuk godet vetëm LDK-në dhe anëtarësinë e saj, por të gjithë shqiptarët pa dallim rreshtimi partiak. 
Goditje e rëndë e gjithë atyre që mirren me politikë dhe për synim kanë avancimin e Kosovës. 
Êshtë koha e fundit që duhet ndalë këtë dorë vrastare. 
Kosova ka ecur shumë përpara dhe dikujt nuk po i pëlqen një avantazh i tillë i Kosovës në Ballkan karshi të tjerëve.

Si është e mundur që në pikë të ditës të bëhet një atentat i tillë në rrugën magjistrale Therandë-Prizren? 
Si është e mundur që dorasët të mos kapen? 
Sa sherbime të hueja janë futur në Kosovë? 
Ku është policia vendore dhe e UNMIKUT?
 A është përseri strategjia e ndersyrjes mes vete e shqiptarëve si në të kaluaren? 

Pytje që dojnë përgjigje urgjente. Nuk ka kohë më.


__________________
lumi

----------


## Agim Doçi

E VRANË BIRIN TËND KOSOVË!....

Fundvjeshte e trishtuar në kryeqytetin tim*
Nga krismat e pabesa e vranë birin tënd!
E vranë buzqeshjen prore, o Zot pse ky mallkim?!
Pllakosi vetëm heshtja...se krimi prap u çmënd!

Prizrenin po e vrasin! Po vrasin shqipëtarët!...
Një hije orgurzezë i paska rënë Shtëpisë.
Me hapin shekullor përzishëm baballarët.
Po dalin një nga një nga Odë e Shqiptarisë.**

E shoh tek del menduar Syl Vokshi i Junikut
Me hapin rëndë rëndë pas tij Omer Prizreni.
Vajton sot Qafë Morina e ja përcjell Pashtrikut
Dhe pyesin zogjt e malit: - po krimin kush e çmendi?...

Pa dil shiko Abdyl, dhe ti Hasan Prishtina
Therandën e gjakosur nga krismat e pabesa.
Fëmijët po na pyesin: - o bacë sa shpejt u thinja
Nga sytë pikojnë veç lot, mbi lule nuk rà vesa.....
veç krismat e pabesa......

(Ia kushtoj mikut tem Ukë Bytyçi - Kryetarit të Pushtetit e Deputetit të Përjetshëm të Prizrenit)

Agim Doçi

----------


## Ari-Intimidator

Tmerr dhe marrezi:

Eh, sa kisha pas deshire ta dij se kush eshte prapa ketyre vrajseve dinake.  Vetem njerezit dinak, me motive anti-kombetare e bejne nje gje te tille.  Edhenjehere, marrezi.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ari, 

prapa ketyre vrasjeve jane "te birt e bushtrave" qe sot jane anetar partish "nacionale". 

Te mesuar me vrasje apolitike, sot bejne edhe aso politike. 

Sepse per vrasesin me rendesi eshte gjaku, e jo jeta. 

"An eye for an eye only leaves the entire world blind".

StarCraft.

----------


## erzeni

Agim !


Te lumte pena dhe zemra per poezine kushtuar Uk Bytycit.

Shpresojme te jete vrasja e fundit ne Kosove.



......


Rexhep Elezaj  shkruan:

NË PËRJETËSINË E UKË BYTYÇIT 

 EDHE NJË VRASJE MIZORE NDAJ PISHTARËVE TË DEMOKRACISË..!


---------------------------------------------------------------

 28.tetor, 2002 / Rexhep Elezaj 

Kur të gjithë menduam se këto zgjedhje kaluan të qeta, në frymë të tolerancës dhe të mirëkuptimit vëllazëror, kur të gjithë menduam se Kosova nuk do të lahet më në gjak, se më në fund nuk do të vriten djemtë më të mirë të saj, kur filluam të shpresojmë se atentatet politike nuk do të na përcjellin më në rrugtimin tonë drejtë pavarësisë dhe demokracisë së Kosovës, kur pas vrasjes së deputetit Smajl Hajdaraj shpresuam të gjithë se në Kosovë u kishte ardhur fundi vrasjeve dhe atentateve politike, se më nuk do të vritën aktivistë dhe atdhetarë të dëshmuar për çlirimin dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës, siç ishte Ukë Bytyçi dhe shumë martirë tjerë të vrarë para tij, kur menduam dhe po shpresonim se nuk do të vritën më figura të njohura të Levizjes sonë kombëtare, dhe sa kishim filluar të besonim se në Kosovën e çliruar nga robëria e egër sllave nuk do të ketë më vrasje për shkaqe të bindjeve politike ose përkatësive partiake, kur e dëshironim, pra, për njëmijë e një arsye fundin e të gjitha të këqijave në Kosovë, me 27 tetor 2002 në pikë të ditës mizorisht do të vritet njëri ndër bijtë më të mirë të saj, do të vritet edhe një pishtarë i lirisë, i demokracisë dhe i pavarësisë së Kosovës, do të vritet Ukë Bytyçi, kryetar i Asamblesë komunale në Therandë! 

Mjerisht, të gjitha shpresat dhe dëshirat tona të lartëpërmendura nuk u plotësuan, sepse në ditën e parë pas zgjedhjeve lokale të 26 tetorit 2002, të vlersuara nga shumë analistë të huaj si vendimtare për të ardhmën e Kosovës dhe popullit shqiptar, ndodhi vrasja mizore e Ukë Bytyçit bashkë me dy shoqëruesit e tij, ndodhi akti më i shëmtuar i cili për të satën herë pllakosi në vaje e dhimbje zëmrat e gjithë shqiptarëve kudo, akt mizor ky i cili e mbulojë për të satën herë në zi tërë Kosovën. 

Dhe, në vend se gëzimi dhe hareja për suksesin e zgjedhjeve të manifestohej bashkërisht, sepse me besimin e shprehur të popullit përmes votës së lirë një ditë më parë ndaj Ukë Bytyçit kishte fituar Kosova e jo partitë politike, një dorë e zezë dhe antishqiptare, një dorë huligane, një dorë tradhtare duke vrarë Ukë Bytyçin, trimin e luftës, ushtarin e UÇK-së dhe heroin e lirisë së Kosovës, të gjitha gëzimet tona, të gjitha sukseset tona, të gjitha dëshirat tona, të gjitha gëzimet tona dhe të gjitha festat tona do ti shëndërrojë në ditë zije kombëtare, në vaje dhe dhimbje kolektive duke e larë në gjak e lotë edhe njëherë Kosovën, duke i veshur në të zeza familjet Bytyçi, si dhe duke i shëndërruar zgjedhjet lokale në atmosferë pikëllimi dhe funebre kombëtare. Ky akt makabër, ky krim i rëndë dhe ky akt makabër i hodhi, padyshim, hije të zezë gjithë asaj që u arrit gjatë këtyre zgjedhjeve duke i shëndërruar të gjitha votat e votuesëve në lotë morti prej më të pikëlluarave. 

Mjerisht, kjo thikë antishqiptare po na godet nga rasti në tjetrin dhe në çastet më deliakte, pikërisht tani kur Kosova po bëntë hapa kyçe drejtë stabilizimit dhe realizimit të aspiratave të saja për pavarësi. 

Vrasja e burrit të madh të Kosovës, siç ishte Ukë Bytyçi një ditë pas zgjedhjeve lokale i cili  kishte fituar besimin e mbi 60% të votuesëve, nuk ka dyshim se është vrasje e votës së lirë dhe aspiratave të kombit shqiptar në Kosovë, është atentat mbi demokracinë dhe procesin e pavarësisë së Kosovës, është goditje e rëndë mbi lirinë dhe varret e mijëra dëshmorëve tanë të cilët dhanë jetën e tyre për çlirimin e Kosovës, por për ta shijuar lirinë e saj në mënyrën të denjë ashtu siç i ka hije një populli liridashës siç është ai shqiptar. 

Atentati mizorë i kryer ndaj Ukë Bytyçit i cili dha tërë ate që kishte për të mirën e popullit të vetë, i cili me tërë qenjën e tij si në luftë ashtu dhe në paqë punojë për çlirimin, përparimin dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës, shqiptarët i ka indinjuar deri në ate masë sa me të drejtë shtrojnë pyetjen; deri kur do të tolerohet krimi dhe vrasjet politike në Kosovë, deri kur do të heshtet ndaj autorëve të këtyre akteve tradhëtare dhe antishqiptare të cilët po e vrasin Kosovën dhe ardhmërinë e fëmijëve të saj, pyesin se deri kur do të vritet liria e shqiptarëve e fituar me gjak, deri kur do të vazhdojë tragjedia dhe pikëllimi ynë kolektiv i cili në liri qenka shumë i rëndë, kur shkaktarët dhe aktorët e saj kalojnë pa u zbuluar dhe ndëshkuar para drejtësisë?! 

Është koha e fundit, që çdo lloji të krimit në Kosovë ti këputen rrënjët, jo vetëm me fjalë, por me masa konkrete ligjore, përndryshe çdo heshtje e më tejme ndaj vrasjeve politike dhe ekzekutorëve të tyre do të ketë pasoja katastrofike për popullin shqiptar, është koha e fundit që bashakërisht ti dalim përpara krimit dhe vrasjeve politike, nësë vertetë jemi përcaktuar për demokraci dhe hyrje në Europën e civilizuar, nësë vertetë e duam lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës, sepse koha e deklarimeve dhe e denoncimeve verbale të krimit dhe vrasjeve në Kosovën e lirë ka kaluar qysh dje! Pra, ka ardhur koha që popullit ti tregohet se kush po ia vret bijtë më të mirë, se kush po manipulon në emër të tij, se kush po luan me ndjenjat e tij, se kush po e vret të ardhmën e tij?! 

Lotët e dhimbjes dhe pikëllimit tonë të madh për vrasjen dhe humbjen e njërit prej bijëve dhe atdhetarëve më të devotshëm që dha populli shqiptar i Kosovës në dy dekadat e fundit, siç ishte vëllau ynë, tani martir i demokracisë Ukë Bytyçi, qofshin mallkimi ynë i përhershëm për  ata të cilët ia shuan jetën! 

O Zoti ynë, thaje ate dorë tradhtare e cila vrau Ukën, Bajramin dhe Bafti Bytyçin! 

Lavdi u qoftë për jetë e mot martirëve të lirisë dhe demokracisë!

----------


## erzeni

Zhuliana  G.  Jorganxhi  / Itali

ELEGJI

 ( Kushtuar Ukë Bytyçit dhe truprojeve të tij Bajram dhe Bafti Bytyçi )



Të flesh e të zgjohesh me ëndërrën më të bukur,
Të rendësh drejt saj me lirinë në zemër...
Dhe ja,mbas shpine aty, të pret strukur,
Një hije-hasmi,që njerinë s'ka për emër.

Tek ratë ashtu, nën plumba goditur
Toka renkoi, Kosova mban zi,
Oh, zemra iu shëmb në dhëmbje tronditur...
S' i duhen më vdekje, tani në liri!

----------


## Agim Doçi

ERZEN,
Të jam shumë mirënjohës që solle në këtë faqe MBRETËRESHËN E POEZISË së këngës shqyptare - ZHULJANA JORGANXHI e cila ka qenë AJO QË E KA MARRË PËR DORE para 30 viteve Agim Doçin dhe e ka mësuar sesi shkruhet TEKSTI I KËNGËS!
Elegjia e saj për Ukën, Bajramin dhe Baftiun është një PERLË DHIMBJEJE!
Me dashuri Agim Doçi

----------


## Eni

_Kushtuar heroit Ukë Bytyçi_


Ke mund he burrë me prit edhe pak 

Mos me iu bind dritës vezulluese! 

Mallku ajo dorë, që rrotulloi atë qark 

Dhe kreu atë vrasje  aq bubulluese. 



Kur vesa e ftohtë ta shtresoi ballin 

E dheu i vjeshtës trupin ta mbuloi 

Për ty kombi tmadh e shprehu mallin 

E gjithë shqiptaria atë ditë të lotoi. 



Ballit të kortezhit me shokë të bardhë 

Ti printe babëloku i krrusur nga vitet 

Qëndroi burrërisht-një lot si ka dalë 

Si është e mundur çlirimtari tvritet ! 



Kur engjëjt të vijnë ndhomën e ftohtë 

Për tshoqëruar shpirtin nqiellin e bardhë 

Mos ua ke frikën-qëndro i fortë 

Veç shumë shpejt na ike-ende pa u  çmall. 



NPanteon kur të hysh ru se gjëmon 

Në atë vend martirësh e të trimërisë 

Aty ku  vetë Zoti më të mirët i bekon 

Për sakrificë ndaj  Atdheut dhe të lirisë.



Sefedin Krasniqi



Botuar më 4 nëntor 2002 nga "Bota sot"

http://www.edsh.org/sefpoesie.html

----------


## Guri i Kuq

*Sejdiu: Uka nuk kurseu asgjë për të mirën e atdheut*

"Bota Sot",27.10.2009

*Presidenti i Republikës së Kosovës, dr. Fatmir Sejdiu mori pjesë në akademinë përkujtimore për Ukë Bytyqin, në ceremoninë e zbulimit të monumentit për Ukë Bytyqin në fshatin Semetisht, si dhe vendosi kurora të freskëta me lule pranë shtatores së ti dhe pranë shtatores së dëshmorëve në Therandë. Presidenti Sejdiu ia dorëzoi familjes Bytyqi, Medaljen e Artë të Pavarësisë, me të cilën Ukë Bytyqin e pati dekoruar Presidenti Rugova.* 
-------------
Presidenti Fatmir Sejdiu sot mori pjesë në akademinë përkujtimore me rastin e shtatëvjetorit të vrasjes së Ukë Bytyqit, e cila u mbajt në Therandë organizuar nga Kuvendi Komunal i këtij qyteti.

Duke folur para të pranishmëve Presidenti Sejdiu theksoi se jemi tubuar në Therandën e sakrificës për lirinë e pavarësinë e Kosovës për të kujtuar qytetarin më të devotshëm, burrin e madh të Kombit, kryetarin e parë të Therandës z. Ukë Bytyqi.

Ukë Bytyqi punoi me energji të mahnitshme për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës. Shtatë vjet më parë pas një akti të shëmtuar kriminal dora e zezë shoi jetën e Ukë Bytyqit, këtij njeriu që nuk kurseu asgjë për të mirën e atdheut as në kohë lufte e as në kohë paqeje, theksoi Presidenti Sejdiu para të pranishmëve në Akademinë përkujtimore në Therandë.

Presidenti Sejdiu duke folur për biografinë e Ukë Bytyqit, theksoi se ai ishte njëri nga themeluesit dhe kryetar shumëvjeçar i Degës së LDK-së në Therandë, ishte anëtar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm dhe i Kuvendit të LDK-së, Deputet i Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës në dy mandate 1992 dhe 1998, në vitin 1993 u dënua me burg nga pushtuesi i Kosovë si pjesëtar i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së Republikës, gjatë luftës ishte ushtar i lirisë dhe udhëheqës i forcave lokale në rrethinën e Therandës për të mbrojtur shtetin e Kosovës. Me të mbaruar lufta, Ukë Bytyqi iu kthye angazhimit politik dhe jetës normale dhe filloi punën për rindërtimin e Therandës. Gjatë punës së tij si kryetar i zgjedhur i Komunës ai e forcoi sistemin politik dhe administrativ dhe ekonomik të Therandës, me një angazhim e përkushtim të pashoq, theksoi Presidenti Sejdiu në fjalën e tij. Për veprën e tij të madhe për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës Ukë Bytyqi ishte dekoruar me Medaljen e Artë të Pavarësisë nga Presidenti Rugova. Në akademinë e sotme përkujtimore , Presidenti Sejdiu ia dorëzoi këtë medalje familjes Bytyqi.

Presidenti Sejdiu bëri edhe zbulimin e monumentit për Ukë Bytyqin, në fshatin e tij të lindjes në Semetisht.Me këtë rast , Presidenti Sejdiu theksoi se kjo është një punë e vogël që mund të bëhet në kujtim të veprës së madhe të Ukë Bytyqit, i cili ishte figurë e një kalibri të veçantë në rezistencën e përgjithshme të popullit të Kosovës në luftën për liri dhe pavarësi. 

“Ukë Bytyqi ka qenë një vullkan i gjallë, një njeri që nuk e ka ndrydhur fjalën asnjëherë, që nuk e ka ndrydhur qëndrimin e tij asnjëherë, një njeri i ideve të fuqishme, jo vetëm për të dhënë mesazhin, por edhe për të bërë luftën për lirinë e Kosovës.”, theksoi Presidenti Sejdiu.

“Natyrisht, vepra e tij dhe e bashkëveprimtarëve të tij do të bëjë jetë në Kosovën e lirë dhe të pavarur, ku jeta e njerëzve po ndërtohet ashtu siç e ka modeluar në ide edhe vetë Ukë Bytyqi, prirë nga një filozofi politike që ka gjetur vend dhe shprehje në udhëheqësin e madh të Kosovës dr. Ibrahim Rugovën, Presidentin tonë historik. Mendoj se jo vetëm njerëzit e kësaj ane dhe njerëzit e tjerë që e kanë njohur Ukë Bytyqin dhe që kanë punuar me të, do ta kenë përherë në kujtesë veprën e tij të madhe. Si i tillë kujtimi për të ka qenë dhe do të mbetet gjithmonë i gjallë dhe i freskët”, përfundoi Presidenti Sejdiu në këtë ceremoni.

Po kështu, Presidenti Sejdiu ka vizituar dhe ka vënë kurora të freskëta me lule edhe të varret e dy shoqëruesve të Ukë Bytyqit, Bafti Bajrami dhe Bajram Bytyqi, të cilët u vranë bashkë me Ukë Bytyqin para shtatë viteve.

----------


## Brari

Thx qe e solle kte lajm i nderuar Guri..

Respekt per Sejdiun..
nuk e ka te lehte..

Lavdi Uk Bytycit e gjith luftareve qe u perpoqen per clirimin e Kosoves..!

----------


## arberi_fr

Uke Bytyqi
Ishte sekretar i partise komuniste te jugosllavise,dhe sa here organizonte demostrata hynte ne policin e serbit e kerkonte leje me sherite te kuq per te mbajture rregulle ne demostrata!
Kujt serbi i ka besue pa u kane i lidhur me mish e shpirt me te ?
Brari
Ata qe ne shpirt e kane pasur atedhedashirine,keta kane qen perhere te distancuar nga shteti jugosllave!
Edhe te burgosurit politike,mbas lirimit nga burgjet kane punue neper komuna!Pse?

----------


## Guri i Kuq

> Uke Bytyqi
> Ishte sekretar i partise komuniste te jugosllavise,dhe sa here organizonte demostrata hynte ne policin e serbit e kerkonte leje me sherite te kuq per te mbajture rregulle ne demostrata!
> Kujt serbi i ka besue pa u kane i lidhur me mish e shpirt me te ?
> Brari
> Ata qe ne shpirt e kane pasur atedhedashirine,keta kane qen perhere te distancuar nga shteti jugosllave!
> Edhe te burgosurit politike,mbas lirimit nga burgjet kane punue neper komuna!Pse?


------------
Or ti qe i thua vetes "arberi fr"!
Je ne veti ti- apo si e ke hallin ?
Kush te ka rrejt e mashtrue me keto shpifje makabre per nje nga burrat me te forte e ma trim qe ka dhane Kosova ne kete dekade te fundit ?
A din ti se Uke Bytyci ka kene njeni nder te paret qe ka rrok pushken e ka dale malit kunder shkjaut qe prej dites se pare te Luftes Clirimtare ne Kosove ?
A e din ti se Uke Bytyci,diten qe ka perfundua lufta iu ka veshe punes per rindertim ne Therande dhe eshte ma meritori qe nje nga komunat me te shkatrrueme e ma te demtueme ne njerze e pasuri ne gjithe Kosoven ka mrri te rindertohet ne afat rekord ?
A ke degjua noj here se Uke Bytyci ka kene njeriu ma i votuem dy here, jo vetem ne Therande,por edhe ma gjane ne Kosove ne garen per kryetar komune?
A e dine ti se Uka ashte vra i vet i treti ne menyren ma kriminale terroriste ne drite te diellit nga disa terrosiste te paguem, nji dite pasi qe kishte fituar zgjedhjet komunale me 2004-ten ?
A e din ti se Uke Bytyci ashte Hero i i Popullit te Kosoves ?

----------


## arberi_fr

Guri kuq
Ti mos me maro petlla me uje !

Uka eshte qe me ka quajt person i pa deshiruar per sistemin jugosllave komunist sa ishte sekretar ne OBI  !!!!!!!!!



Uka eshte ai qe me shokete tij me etiketonte se nese vraj shkije do me shpalli tradhetar .

Shoket e Ukes qe i jan vrare i njoh ore koke guri kuq(komunisti kuq)Si truproje ka marr njerez pa shkolle mendjemedhenje,siq eshte ismeti e bajram duda,kasterc e semetishte!
Uka  eshte vesh ne uçk dhe eshte bere komandant ne reshtane .Ti ma mire se une nuk ja  njohish as familjen as fare e fisin si nje komunist te serbise apo jugosllavise!
Eshte hero i k???? me falni ne shprehje !Uka kurr nuk ka luftue kundra shkaut as Lima sepse kan qen ne kordinanta mes vedi!Dhe vetem jan vrare mes tyre se cili po i del me besimtar i shkaut!
Uka ka pasur nje snajper dhe  nga kulmet ka gjuajte ne fabiriken e ballkanit dhe kerkujna balten nuk ja ka trembe edhe pse theshe thenjet te disa kusherive te mi jepshin deklarata se Uka ja ka qie nanen shkive me snajper!Djali migjes tim qe ishte sherbetor i serbeve dhe Ukes dhe ne fund vdiq nga friga i gjori mbas ukes se pa uken nuk iu duk jeta  me drita dhe mbeti pa mill e pa sheqer pa pire qaj e kafe te Ukes dhe shkjaut !

Zdravo guri kuq,kako si mi druzhe tito

----------


## arberi_fr

> ------------
> Or ti qe i thua vetes "arberi fr"!
> Je ne veti ti- apo si e ke hallin ?
> Kush te ka rrejt e mashtrue me keto shpifje makabre per nje nga burrat me te forte e ma trim qe ka dhane Kosova ne kete dekade te fundit ?
> A din ti se Uke Bytyci ka kene njeni nder te paret qe ka rrok pushken e ka dale malit kunder shkjaut qe prej dites se pare te Luftes Clirimtare ne Kosove ?
> A e din ti se Uke Bytyci,diten qe ka perfundua lufta iu ka veshe punes per rindertim ne Therande dhe eshte ma meritori qe nje nga komunat me te shkatrrueme e ma te demtueme ne njerze e pasuri ne gjithe Kosoven ka mrri te rindertohet ne afat rekord ?
> A ke degjua noj here se Uke Bytyci ka kene njeriu ma i votuem dy here, jo vetem ne Therande,por edhe ma gjane ne Kosove ne garen per kryetar komune?
> A e dine ti se Uka ashte vra i vet i treti ne menyren ma kriminale terroriste ne drite te diellit nga disa terrosiste te paguem, nji dite pasi qe kishte fituar zgjedhjet komunale me 2004-ten ?
> A e din ti se Uke Bytyci ashte Hero i i Popullit te Kosoves ?



Pse i ka mbete qurani i Bllaces a e din kete mesele ?

----------


## Guri i Kuq

> Guri kuq
> Ti mos me maro petlla me uje !
> 
> Uka eshte qe me ka quajt person i pa deshiruar per sistemin jugosllave komunist sa ishte sekretar ne OBI  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uka eshte ai qe me shokete tij me etiketonte se nese vraj shkije do me shpalli tradhetar .
> 
> ...


---------------
Na trego pra ti zotrrote te verteten,sepse ne nuke kemi tjera informata .
Ti si i shpise,sepse paske pasur djeme mixhe- bashkepunetor te shkaut,na trego si dhe pse u vra Uka dhe dy djeme te ri  me 2002 ? 
Sa per keto te fundit serbisht,ma mire po te shkuakan ty sepse, kenke soj...

----------


## arberi_fr

guri kuq
shko ne semetisht e te japin informata ma se miri ,apo vete puntoret e OBIT se kush ka qen Uka qe e larteson aq larte.
Djali migjes si qe dhe ja hangra havllen une jo por shoket e mi;.E une djalit te migjes ja dhefsha varrin a kupton ?
Juve vetem me gjuhen e shkaut duhet tua shtim ne vesh se kush keni qen !
Kryeziu nga Leshani e ka vrare Uken  jo per politike,por jav kan mate brylin qe ne fituam komunistat,e per asgje tjeter politike.Veti bajraktaret e suharekes se per çka u vra Uka,vete ne shiroke a ka qen Uka komunist i madh ?Pushken ja dhefsha ukes qe ka luftue kundra shqiptareve bashk me komandantet e tjere dhe a je qorrue e shordhue  a nuk e sheh kosoven se ku eshte,pastaj ne maqedoni a nuk e shef se si mbeti populli shqiptar,dhe ne luginene Presheves a hiq nuk sheh ?
Ju komunistat e serbise tradhetin e juaje e shendrroni ne patriotizem,e patriotet ne tradhetar !


Ju qe ishit ne kohen e jugosllavise duke e qeverisur shqiptarin u shendrruat ne LDK,ju e udhehoqet luften me bishtaleca,ju bashkpunoni me nderkombetar edhe po te hyne serbijaqka ju prape ne krye te qeverisjes.Tpu zoti ju marrofte .

----------


## Guri i Kuq

> guri kuq
> shko ne semetisht e te japin informata ma se miri ,apo vete puntoret e OBIT se kush ka qen Uka qe e larteson aq larte.
> Djali migjes si qe dhe ja hangra havllen une jo por shoket e mi;.E une djalit te migjes ja dhefsha varrin a kupton ?
> Juve vetem me gjuhen e shkaut duhet tua shtim ne vesh se kush keni qen !
> Kryeziu nga Leshani e ka vrare Uken  jo per politike,por jav kan mate brylin qe ne fituam komunistat,e per asgje tjeter politike.Veti bajraktaret e suharekes se per çka u vra Uka,vete ne shiroke a ka qen Uka komunist i madh ?Pushken ja dhefsha ukes qe ka luftue kundra shqiptareve bashk me komandantet e tjere dhe a je qorrue e shordhue  a nuk e sheh kosoven se ku eshte,pastaj ne maqedoni a nuk e shef se si mbeti populli shqiptar,dhe ne luginene Presheves a hiq nuk sheh ?
> Ju komunistat e serbise tradhetin e juaje e shendrroni ne patriotizem,e patriotet ne tradhetar !
> 
> 
> Ju qe ishit ne kohen e jugosllavise duke e qeverisur shqiptarin u shendrruat ne LDK,ju e udhehoqet luften me bishtaleca,ju bashkpunoni me nderkombetar edhe po te hyne serbijaqka ju prape ne krye te qeverisjes.Tpu zoti ju marrofte .


-------------
Or ti quran i Bllaces...

Pac faqen e zeze,njashtu si i ke fjalet-korb e per mozomakeq !
Une fare nuk kam nevoje te shkoje askund,sepse Uke Bytycin e kam njofte para,gjate dhe pas luftes.
Ti si duket duhet te jesh nje nga ata qe ke dore ne atentatin e pergatitur kunder Ukes,prandaj edhe flet keshtu...
Ka me ardhe nje dite qe edhe ti si ai shoku yt Nazim Bllaca,ke me dal e me fole e me u shperpalle si gomar dhe ne fund kane me  t`cua ne Shtimje,si shume shoke e shoqe tua...
Pjelle serpit jeni ,he fara u hupte per sot e njimije vjet !

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Ku jeni o moderatorë?!!!

Pse po lejohet që gjithfar emrash të futen në kategorinë "Elita Kombëtare"

Ju lutem , keni mirëkuptim dhe largojni disa emra të dyshimt nga kjo kategori.

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
BAC , U KRYMB , E KA NIS MI ARDH ERË!

----------


## burimix

pershendetje te nderuar lexues!
kur lexon per raste te liga, kur lexon per krime, kur lexon per vrasje, kur lexon per gjera te pa hishme qe ndodhin ne mesin e shoqerise tone, sikur te ndalet fryme marrja. nuk eshte e tera kjo. e kaluera e afert e popullit te kosoves ishte per plot brenga, ishte shum e dhimbeshme dhe kishte edhe viktima te medhe qe ishin mire te organizuera prej pushtembajtesve e ne ket rast prej klases sunduese qe ishte nen pushtetin titisto jugosllav. nuk eshte e lete qe populli i kosoves te ndahet prej ksaje shterngate qe edhe ishte varr per ne shqiptart. pushteti i sotshem duhet te jete shum i kujdeseshem, duhet te jete i pa meshirshem kundrej krimeve qe ndodhin ne pushtetin tone te ri, duhet te jete i perkushtuar qe keto krime ne menyren ma te mundeshme te zbardhen dhe kriminelet te dalin para DREJTESISE DHE TA MARRIN DENIMIN E MERITUAR KUSHDO QOFSHIN ATA.
vrasja eshte krim dhe duhet te denohet. as kush nuk duhet te ja lejoj vehtes qe te vije deri aty qe ta shtrine gishtin e krimit, por qe kjo ndodhe... por e perseris qe vrasja nuk eshte menyra e qelluar. vrasja eshte krim, dhe krimi duhet te denohet.

qudira qe ndodhin ne kohen e sodit ne mesin e shoqerise sone nuk ndodhin as ne nji vend ne boten demokratike. kjo qe ndodhe sot ne egzekutivin tone nuk ndodhe as kund ne nji shtet demokratik. kur them ket pa tjeter qe duhet te permenden raste, ku do perpiqem qe ti veqoja do ne keto ditet apo javet e fundit te ketije viti te 2009-tes. 
ne nji seance parlamentare qe u mbajt para disa jave-ve qe un po i shkruaj keta rreshta, ngritet nji deputet ne foltoren e parlamentit dhe me plot gojen me doren e tije preke vendin e gjepit te mrendeshem te palltos (setres) se tije... dhe thot; "ja ktu e kam CD. qe kam te dhena per krime qe jan te organizuara prej njerzve te ketije pushteti". pas disa ditesh del para gazetarve nji me mbiemrin bllaca... dhe me plot nervozitet shprehe "brengosjet" qe kishte ne lidhje me raste te shumta. para mediave deklaron qe eshte egzekutues i disa vrasjeve... dhe qete, qete largohet... a seshte kjo nji qudi? ku mund te ndodhe kjo ne nji shtet qe ku aty ka ligj, qe ne at pushtet dominon demokracija, qe ne at shtet ndeshkohet krimi? jo kjo nuk mund te ndodhe ne boten demokratike, jo ky rast nuk mund te ndodhe ne nji shtet ku rrespektohen parimet njerzore. ne shumten e rasteve jemi mesu qe faje te largohet nga vetevehtja... dhe te percjellet andej gardhi, jo kjo per tani nuk mund te jete fjala e fundit, tani kemi shtet. tani kemi shtetin tone qe duhet te funksionon ligji... duhet te kete pushtet qe qytetaret te jan te sigurte ne mbarvajtejet e gjitha lamive te jetes. prej egzekutivit ndigjojme qe thot "kemi te dhena qe ktu eshte i perzire policija sekrete serbe" ku edhe nuk ka edhe ma te voglin dyshim qe nuk eshte e perzier, por pse nuk zinen keta njerz, pse nuk kapen dhe te mirret drejtesija. deri kure duhet te kemi frike prej kesai shterngate policije sekrete serbijane... kure duhet qe pushteti i jone te i thuhet mjaft kesai mjegullaje?

     un mendoj qe para se te mirremi me fjale fyese, para se te mirremi me ofendime, duhet te jemi te vemedeshem per at se shka shkruajm. jam i mendimit qe nese ndo kush ka dijeni edhe ma te vogen dhe nuk i adreson ne vende te caktuar... pa tjeter qe ky individ eshte gati i njejti si krimineli... rastet duhen te denonsohen... pushteti duhet te ndihmohet, se perndryshe edhe ne qe ktu shkruajme... dhe nuk jemi ne gjendje te argumentojme per at... edhe ne, ne nji menyre ndihmojme krimin. kur them ket kam parasysh qe thenjet e pa argumentuera krijojne mjegullaja te medhe... e siq thone; "qe ujku kerkon mjegull". dhe keshtu qe edhe kriminelve ju lihen vend dhe kohe qe te vazhdojne me krime. nderimet e mija te nderuar lexues. burimix

----------


## arberi_fr

guri kuq
Une kurr ne jete nuk kam qen fare e serbit as servil i shkaut .
E sai perket Uke Bytyqit ka qen servil shkau gjere ne vdekjen e tij.Na rrofsh sa bora ore guri zi bashk me servilat e tu.
Nazmi Bllaca e ka tregue te verteten por ska faj i gjori sepse servilet e shkaut e kan manipulue kinse me patriotizem dhe ja kan nxire jeten ketij dhe shokeve te  tij.
Ju fara e serbit dini me shite veten si patriota ,por ska me ju shkue gjate kjo azganllaki!

----------

